# τζαναμπετικα



## Aelialicinia

Help!  I've looked and looked and cannot find anything on this word except  a reference to a cake tasting τζαναμπετικα.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Aelialicinia said:


> Help! I've looked and looked and cannot find anything on this word except a reference to a cake tasting τζαναμπετικα.


 
I suppose this is from Turkish. However, I could not find the word *canabet* in any online dictionary. Nevertheless, you may ask the Turkish forum about that word.


----------



## Tetina

This will help you a lot: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...riantafyllides/search.html?lq=τζαναμπέτης&dq==


----------



## ireney

Using the Turkish forum's resources after I used Tetina's link I found that "cenabet" means, impure, unclean, damn, bloody. My bet is that it tastes awful but I guess asking in the Turkish forum will be a better way to learn for sure. You see, as Tetina's link shows, the word means something non-applicable to cakes in Greek these days


----------



## Kevman

Googling it with a tonos over the epsilon I got a lot more results, including this site which lists it as a synonym for "crabby" or "irritable."

I also found this, where someone uses it to refer to bread:


> Στο ψωμί μου αρέσει μια αίσθηση "πρωτογονισμού" δηλαδή δεν αγαπώ τόσο τα φουσκωτά, λευκά ψωμιά όσο τα "τζαναμπέτικα" –που θα'λεγε κ η Λωξάνδρα– με τη γήινη γεύση κ τις καρπούς, αυτά που δεν λιώνουν στο στόμα σου αλλά χρειάζονται καλό μάσημα κ για να καταπιείς την μπουκιά αλλά κ για να γεμίσει το στόμα σου από τις γεύσεις της γης.


----------



## Aelialicinia

My deepest appreciation to those who helped with τζαναμπετικα.   

 The reference was to the way children are brought up, so I believe the correct interpretation would be crabby or grumpy or irritable.  Probably grumpy/crabby.


----------



## goksuc

Hello people,

Cenabet is from Arabic naturally. In Turkish we use it to refer to people who don't take a shower after sex (this is a kind of ablution for Muslims) but we also use it like Greeks did or do (I guess it is mostly OD) to mean a filthy, unpleasant person, not necessarily for kids though. It's not a word used by new generations in both countries afaik.


----------



## ireney

Hello goksuc! Welcome to the forums and thank you for dropping by the Greek forum  We sure can use the help of a Turkish native speaker some times. 
Would you ever use this word to describe the taste of a cake? In the original question, Aelialicinia had found the word in a sentence where someone said that a cake was tasting this way (in a cenabet way).


----------



## goksuc

ireney said:


> Hello goksuc! Welcome to the forums and thank you for dropping by the Greek forum  We sure can use the help of a Turkish native speaker some times.
> Would you ever use this word to describe the taste of a cake? In the original question, Aelialicinia had found the word in a sentence where someone said that a cake was tasting this way (in a cenabet way).




Yassou ireney kai efharisto.

I would never use the word "cenabet" at all as it is quite outdated for us. But we wouldnt say a cenabet cake...It is mostly used for unpleasant and dirty men (and sometimes women)

Hope I could be a help
Goksu


----------



## Aelialicinia

Ireney----I never said anything about the word "canabet" in reference to cake! I said I had found one reference to the taste of cake being τζαναμπετικα. If you must know, the original reference was to a description of Turkish children being τζαναμπετικα.

In any case thanks to the information from those on this list, I translated the word τζαναμπετικα in that context.




ireney said:


> Hello goksuc! Welcome to the forums and thank you for dropping by the Greek forum  We sure can use the help of a Turkish native speaker some times.
> Would you ever use this word to describe the taste of a cake? In the original question, Aelialicinia had found the word in a sentence where someone said that a cake was tasting this way (in a cenabet way).


----------



## ireney

Oh! My apologies. I misread your original post. And I was so confused and searching left and right for the possible meaning of the word in relation to cakes ! That should serve me right for not paying attention


----------



## goksuc

My husband is Greek. He told me that his yiayia was calling him tzainampetis (or tzanampetis) when he was a small kid doing naughtiness.


----------



## Aelialicinia

That is absolutely right!  τζαναμπετικα --- as in Naughty to describe children.  

Thank you!!!


----------

